

Anyone want to buy Blurrb.com? - methochris

I bought this a couple years ago but have since moved on to a more suiting name.<p>It is about to expire so I thought I'd throw it out there.<p>Please comment with offer price if interested. It goes to the highest bidder.
======
borderbandit
$50 USD

~~~
methochris
looks like your the only taker. any idea how to get me $50? i dont have
paypal...

if you want to send a check/m.o. i will transfer to your godaddy account once
it clears.

